# das classic kalendarium



## ZeFlo (6. Februar 2009)

...der ort für *Termine* die man(n)fraukind auf keinen fall verpassen sollten 

show and shine, treffen, rennen, gelage die classic lastig oder per se klassiker sind.
*wer was weiss -> melden beim Mod bitte*


----------



## kadaverfleisch (2. Oktober 2011)

Berliner Fahrrad Schau 2012

*03/04.03.2012*

BERLINER FAHRRAD SCHAU

Luckenwalder Str. 4-6
10963 Berlin-Kreuzberg

Telefon   49 30 2088 9 1313
Fax 	  	49 30 2088 9 1311

Email  [email protected]
Internet  www.berlinerfahrradschau.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## m_lorz (18. März 2012)

Hallo alle Classic-Fans,

auch im Jahr 2012 gibt es natürlich wieder ein KLEINtreffen.

Nach dem guten alten Motto "KLEIN meets KLEIN" sehen wir uns in diesem Jahr am Wochenende vom


*29.06. - 01.07.2012*

*in Baden in der Schweiz (CH)*

Ja, richtig gelesen, KLEINtreffen goes international!

Mit der tollen Unterstützung eines treuen Fans und Teilnehmers (Philipp aus Montreux) und auf Bitten vieler Süddeutscher und Schweizer wagen wir das Experiment und begeben uns zu den Eidgenossen.

Alle Details, Location und Anmeldung findet Ihr wie immer unter

www.kleintreffen.de

Dann ran an die Kartoffeln und schnell anmelden.

Bei Fragen könnt Ihr mich wie immer gerne kontaktieren, entweder hier über's Forum oder über [email protected]

Herzliche Grüße - Matthias


----------



## Kruko (18. März 2012)

Und es folgt der andere Gary. 

*GT-Treffen* 

Wo:

Bad Karlshafen

Wann:

10.08. - 12.08.12


----------



## plueck76 (15. Juli 2012)

hallo, bin dabei.
Gruss Stephan


----------



## tomasius (16. Juli 2012)

> hallo, bin dabei.
> Gruss Stephan



Sehr gut! 
Sitz- und Radplatz sind reserviert.
Komm mir aber nicht mit einem deiner ollen Rockys um die Ecke. 

Tom


----------



## hohenstaufen (26. August 2012)

Hallo Classic-Biker,

am 1.9. 2012 ist im Rahmen des 
8. Gonso-Albstadt-MTB Classic Bike ein
Retro-Race geplant, Start 14.15 über eine Runde mit 23 km 

Voraussetzungen Retro Race:
Mountainbike ab Jahrgang 1993 und älter. Das Bike darf modifiziert sein (Bsp.Federgabel), sollte aber so gut als möglich dem Original entsprechen. Bekleidung aus der MTB Gründerzeit ist ausdrücklich erwünscht. Die originellsten Bikes und Outfits bzw. Teams werden prämiert. ACHTUNG: Es handelt sich um ein reines Fun-Race, das nicht allzu ernst genommen werden sollte!

Ich habe mich schon seit längerem angemeldet, sehe aber gerade dass es bisher kaum Teilnehmer gibt!
Wäre doch schön wenn ein etwas größere Gruppe die Retro-Racer präsentieren würden  und ich nicht so alleine mit meinem Starrbike dort herumstrample !!

Gruß Stefan


----------



## Radlerin (4. Februar 2013)

*2013:*

9./10. März: "Classic Mountainbike"-Stand @ Berlin Fahrrad Schau http://berlinerfahrradschau.de/view.php


----------



## Dirtskirt (9. Februar 2013)

Hi,
habe ja Gestern beim Treffen die
Haute-Volaute vom Classic Forum 
Kennen gelernt und komme auf jedenfall zur Messe. 

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Christi (18. Februar 2013)

16.06.2013 Retro Cross-Country Rennen in Neukirchen bei Sulzbach-Rosenberg, 45 Kilometer östlich von Nürnberg


----------



## juweb (14. März 2013)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (16. März 2013)

Am Samstag, dem 6. April ist in Hamburg im Haus 3 in Altona Fahrradflohmarkt. Um 12.00 Uhr geht´s los. Da wird auch wieder Einiges an Klassischen Sachen dabei sein! Sonst ist in HH ja in dieser Hinsicht nicht viel los :-(
Nur Außenplätze, keine Händler.

http://www.facebook.com/events/140345076123568/


----------



## jejamm (27. April 2013)

Sonntag 02.06.2013: MTB Retro-/Oldtimertour im Siegerland
Nicht von der Tatsache, dass das eine ADFC-Veranstaltung ist abschrecken lassen.
Startpunkt ist in 57080 Siegen, Tour eher lässig angedacht - Spaß soll im Vordergrund stehen. Liegt zentral in Deutschland...

Mehr Infos unter:

http://www.adfc-siegen.de/fileadmin/elemente/blitzventil/BV2013.pdf

bin selbst dabei


----------



## kingmoe (2. April 2014)

Wieder steht ein Fahrradflohmarkt im Haus 3 in Hamburg Altona an. Die letzten waren ja ganz nett. Ich habe zwar eher verkaufen und mich konsumtechnisch eher zurückhalten wollen, aber etwas XC Pro musste dann doch mit nach Hause ;-)

http://www.haus-drei.de/front_content.php?idart=968


----------



## jejamm (20. April 2014)

*29.05.2014 - 11.00 UHR
Neuauflage!
MTB-Retrotour im Siegerland!*

http://www.adfc-siegen.de/fileadmin/elemente/blitzventil/ADFC-Siegen_Blitzventil.pdf
(in dem pdf erst auf Seite 35!)

Letztes Jahr hatten wir über 10 Teilnehmer und ne Menge Spaß - auch hinterher noch bei nem Bier und ner Wurst vom Grill!
Zusagen von einigen hier häufig aktiven Usern liegen schon vor.
Je mehr Freaks mit ihren alten Bikes kommen, desto lustiger.
Lasst Euch von der Tatsache, dass es eine ADFC-Tour ist, bitte nicht abschrecken / verwirren... in der Provinz gibt es auch weniger dogmatische Menschen in diesem Verein - da darf man auch ruhig mit dem Auto anreisen.
Wir machen eine Tour nach Lust und Laune so um die 25km mit ein bisschen Höhenmetern und wollen und werden unterwegs auch was sehen.
Bei allen Fragen zu Anfahrt und Ablauf wendet Euch an mich.

Werde noch mehr Bilder einfügen - aber auf der Startseite vom ADFC Siegen seht ihr auch das Gipfelfoto vom letzten Jahr!

Gruß,
Dietrich


----------



## goofyfooter (1. Juni 2014)

Warum kriegen wir in Berlin sowas nicht auf die Reihe?


----------



## kingmoe (21. Mai 2015)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Wieder steht ein Fahrradflohmarkt im Haus 3 in Hamburg Altona an. Die letzten waren ja ganz nett. Ich habe zwar eher verkaufen und mich konsumtechnisch eher zurückhalten wollen, aber etwas XC Pro musste dann doch mit nach Hause ;-)



Es ist mal wider soweit, das ganze Pfingstwochenende.
Samstag haben sich wohl schon sehr viele Verkäufer und auch Interessenten angesagt. Ich mache auch einen Stand und von ein paar anderen "Klassik-Kollegen" mit Verkaufstisch weiß ich auch.

http://haus-drei.de/events/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## futuromat (6. November 2015)

goofyfooter schrieb:


> Warum kriegen wir in Berlin sowas nicht auf die Reihe?


da wär ich dabei... vielleicht nehmen wir ja auch Brandenburger mit


----------



## Prinzderdinge (1. Dezember 2015)

19 en 20 DECEMBER KERSTMARKT am Mountainbike Museum. Kemperbergweg 5a, Arnhem

On 19 & 20 December we organize a X-Mas Market with retro rides, a retro parts swap market, x-mas drinks and bites
And a lottery on the 20th at 17:00 with a grand pice : Specialized Stumpjumper in Mint condition,..
Attend the event -> https://www.facebook.com/events/108705589490975/
So share, tag, like,.. get your buts over this december and bring your favorite retro bike, your chance show off

PS,.. if you want to stay over,.. drop us a line, we might have some space for a couple of retro dudes


----------



## futuromat (1. Dezember 2015)

hey Prinzderdinge, please post the address ... not everybody is a friend of mark zuckerberg


----------



## kingmoe (31. August 2017)

Der Thread ist ja nicht nur tot, der ist schon fast verwest...

Am Samstag ist wieder Fahrradflohmarkt am Haus Drei in Hamburg Altona.
Natürlich nicht nur klassisches Zeug, aber eben auch.


----------



## mcada (31. August 2017)

Ich sorge (auch) für klassisches Zeugs

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## mubi (31. August 2017)

warum gibt's so etwas nicht auch mal hier im rhein-main-gebiet? 
ich beneide euch und die berliner.


----------



## bikeholik (9. Dezember 2017)




----------



## bikeholik (27. September 2018)

I


----------



## 23rone (26. Juli 2021)

Moin liebe Leut
Ist den in Berlin auch mal wieder ein Classic Flohmarkt angedacht?


----------



## Jan_J_S (10. September 2021)

heute vor 40 Jahren wurde in München auf der ISPO das erste MTB in Deutschland der Öffentlichkeit vorgestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joglo (24. Februar 2022)

Hat jemand Lust am 2.März an einem virtuellen Abend (für uns leider 4Uhr früh am 3.3 sofernich das richtig gerechnet habe) mit Jacquie Phelan, Charlie Cunningham, Charlie Kelly, Gary Fisher und Otis Guy teilzunehmen?





Hier zu Registrierung








						First Wednesday with Jacquie Phelan and Friends
					

Wednesday, March 2, 2022 at 7:00 PM Pacific Standard Time



					events.r20.constantcontact.com


----------

